# Negativ Multiplizieren



## hiphop-mouse (3. September 2002)

ich habe die englische version von photoshop und dort gibt es die funktion "Negativ Multiplizieren" NICHT, wie in vielen tuts angesprochen, sondern nur "Multiply"

was ist da los?? heißt die da nur anders??


----------



## nanda (4. September 2002)

hier hast du gleich alle ebenenstile:

Normal - Normal 
Sprenkeln - Dissolve 
--------------------------------------------- 
Multiplizieren - Multiply 
Negativ Multiplizieren - Screen 
Ineinander kopieren - Overlay 
Weiches Licht - Soft Light 
Hartes Licht - Hard Light 
--------------------------------------------- 
Farbig abwedeln - Color Dodge 
Farbig nachbelichten - Color Burn 
--------------------------------------------- 
Abdunkeln - Darken 
Aufhellen - Lighten 
Differenz - Difference 
Ausschluß - Exclusion 
--------------------------------------------- 
Farbton - Hue 
Sättigung - Saturation 
Farbe - Color 
Luminanz - Luminosity


----------



## hiphop-mouse (4. September 2002)

danke, ich muss sagen, die community ist echt gut hier


----------

